# Digital Camera



## ra_sriniketan (Nov 30, 2005)

Wanna buy a Digital Camera.Budget is bout Rs.7000/.Need suggestions.what is the price of Nikkon Coolpix?


----------



## vijay_7287 (Nov 30, 2005)

Nikkon coolpix costs Rs 14000

for 7000 bucks the best would be HP photosmart M307 (3.2 megapixels)

easily available and good service centers all over the place !!!!


----------



## tuxfan (Dec 8, 2005)

Its depends on which model you choose. There are various coolpix models ranging from 3 MP to higher.


----------



## ra_sriniketan (Dec 14, 2005)

Is there any cannon cams in the range rs.7000/- ?


----------

